# Crab and Shrimp Gumbo



## dogboa (Dec 24, 2013)

I was looking to use some tasso in a gumbo. This was my choice.

The finished roux













Roux.jpg



__ dogboa
__ Dec 24, 2013






The trinity (green bell pepper, celery and onion)













Trinity.jpg



__ dogboa
__ Dec 24, 2013






The chopped tasso and spices













Tasso and spice.jpg



__ dogboa
__ Dec 24, 2013






The blue crab and royal red shrimp













Seafood.jpg



__ dogboa
__ Dec 24, 2013






Time to eat the gumbo!













Served.jpg



__ dogboa
__ Dec 24, 2013






This is rustic Cajun comfort food. Grab an Abita Amber, or two and laissez les bon temps rouler!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks Beautiful! Merry Christmas!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

